# If I may have your attention



## Seer Travis

I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.

I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.

I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.

Seer Travis.


----------



## California Girl

Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input. 

Welcome.


----------



## Gatekeeper

2 USMB Seer Travis.

We need you since we lost the Oracle of Delphi readings, they went on strike for better hours and health care bennies.


----------



## Seer Travis

California Girl said:


> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.



I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.


----------



## Si modo

Dante has another sockpuppet.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Si modo said:


> Dante has another sockpuppet.



I have a puppet in a sock.........oh wait......never mind


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Neser Boha

Ah, great, another freak.


----------



## Gatekeeper

I for one, cannot wait for the 'revelation of truth', when is the first posting?


----------



## dilloduck

It may take awhile--the truth is hard to type I bet.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gatekeeper said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dante has another sockpuppet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a puppet in a sock.........oh wait......never mind
Click to expand...


You gotta stop mixing up the condoms and the socks . .  . you're just asking for trouble!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Hey Seer, I read the first page of the link you provided.  To make life easier on the mods just post all your threads in the conspiracy theory forum.


----------



## dilloduck

Zoom-boing said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dante has another sockpuppet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a puppet in a sock.........oh wait......never mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta stop mixing up the condoms and the socks . .  . you're just asking for trouble!
Click to expand...


You mean my argyle condoms are a fashion faux pas ?


----------



## California Girl

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
Click to expand...


I'm sure they would terrorize me, if you weren't already on my "total fucking idiot" list. I don't normally bother with the Conspiracy Theories subforum so I doubt we will cross paths often. 

Enjoy your time on the forum.


----------



## Seer Travis

Zoom-boing said:


> Hey Seer, I read the first page of the link you provided.  To make life easier on the mods just post all your threads in the conspiracy theory forum.



It is common for you citizen-slaves to irrationally dismiss My website as constituting a "conspiracy theory". However, it is NOT a conspiracy theory, nor do I claim that there are actual deliberate communicated plotting and scheming on a large scale.

There is no conspiracy claimed.

One reason why you label My website a conspiracy theory is simply because you find the Truth unbearable, and desperately want to dismiss the Truth. At the same time, you cannot rationally argue against Me because :-
1. I would win.
2. That would require you to consciously and rationally examine My Superior Truth-based arguments, defeating the mis-guided and deluded purpose you originally had.


----------



## jillian

Si modo said:


> Dante has another sockpuppet.



dante's sockpuppets are far more interesting.


----------



## Seer Travis

Your personal attacks and insults are the best you can do when faced with a Seer of Forbidden Truths, and highlight My total Superiority and your lack of rational integrity.


----------



## dilloduck

Seer Travis said:


> Your personal attacks and insults are the best you can do when faced with a Seer of Forbidden Truths, and highlight My total Superiority and your lack of rational integrity.


----------



## Si modo

Seer Travis said:


> Your personal attacks and insults are the best you can do when faced with a Seer of Forbidden Truths, and highlight My total Superiority and your lack of rational integrity.



Na-nana-nana-na.


----------



## Gatekeeper

I just went to the website, holy shit!

When does providing what the webmaster or originator of that site call the _TRUTH_, require an agreement of this nature? I have chosen, Not to agree, and never to return to the website. Sorry Seer, it's been a gas. Maybe someday...........

God, I love this place!


----------



## midcan5

"A man must be both stupid and uncharitable who believes there is no virtue or truth but on his own side." Joseph Addison

Imagine how many 'truths' there must be, ask anyone, btw, welcome.  


"If we will only allow that, as we progress, we remain unsure, we will leave opportunities for alternatives.  We will not become enthusiastic for the fact, the knowledge, the absolute truth of the day, but remain always uncertain...  In order to make progress, one must leave the door to the unknown ajar."     Richard Feynman


----------



## Si modo

From his site:





> Well over 99% of humans are Truth-hating, irrational, and mentally deranged. They are not neccesarily irrational over all subjects, only certain specific philosophical Truths that conflict with the cultural/social conditioning they have had imposed on them by their society.



  What's that adage about the whole world is crazy except for thee and me, and I'm not so sure about thee?


----------



## xotoxi

Seer Travis said:


> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.


 
*You want the truth?*

*You can't handle the truth!*









The truth:


----------



## Ringel05

Your Seer rating must be below 13 and you still use R-22.


----------



## Conspiracist

Seer Travis said:


> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> *I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.*
> Seer Travis.



You really should try it sometime.


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.



A quick glance at his website, and he's not gonna like anyone here. Seems we're human, and it's not.


----------



## MaggieMae

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
Click to expand...


So sorry, but I've always had a hard time trusting anyone named "Travis."


----------



## MaggieMae

Seer Travis said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Seer, I read the first page of the link you provided.  To make life easier on the mods just post all your threads in the conspiracy theory forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is common for you citizen-slaves to irrationally dismiss My website as constituting a "conspiracy theory". However, it is NOT a conspiracy theory, nor do I claim that there are actual deliberate communicated plotting and scheming on a large scale.
> 
> There is no conspiracy claimed.
> 
> One reason why you label My website a conspiracy theory is simply because you find the Truth unbearable, and desperately want to dismiss the Truth. At the same time, you cannot rationally argue against Me because :-
> 1. I would win.
> 2. That would require you to consciously and rationally examine My Superior Truth-based arguments, defeating the mis-guided and deluded purpose you originally had.
Click to expand...


Home Sweet Home?


----------



## MaggieMae

dilloduck said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your personal attacks and insults are the best you can do when faced with a Seer of Forbidden Truths, and highlight My total Superiority and your lack of rational integrity.
Click to expand...


 ^ So simple, yet so right-on!


----------



## MaggieMae

Si modo said:


> From his site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well over 99% of humans are Truth-hating, irrational, and mentally deranged. They are not neccesarily irrational over all subjects, only certain specific philosophical Truths that conflict with the cultural/social conditioning they have had imposed on them by their society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that adage about the whole world is crazy except for thee and me, and I'm not so sure about thee?
Click to expand...


That's about as far as I got on his site, too.


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry, but I've always had a hard time trusting anyone named "Travis."
Click to expand...


Cool!!! Me too!


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, but I've always had a hard time trusting anyone named "Travis."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool!!! Me too!
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## California Girl

Good grief. There's a fucking typo on the first page of your site. You've lost that last shred of credibility that you didn't have.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, but I've always had a hard time trusting anyone named "Travis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!!! Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO!
Click to expand...


I know!!! Me too - again!!! ROTFLMAO x 2.


----------



## asaratis

I am sore afraid.


----------



## Si modo

Usually I just say 'welcome' in an intro thread.  But, this intro is just a whole new level of absurd.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## California Girl

asaratis said:


> I am sore afraid.



You can hide behind me, asar. I will protect you from the demon. I isn't scared of no one.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.



Oh goody.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goody.
Click to expand...


Whatever you do, do NOT click the link! It's too late for some of us, but, for God's sake, save yourself!


----------



## xotoxi

Winner.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHM8Y1B-GlA"]YouTube - Why gun amnesties cannot prevent mass murders.[/ame]

Sounds like a Brit to me.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Seer, I read the first page of the link you provided.  To make life easier on the mods just post all your threads in the conspiracy theory forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is common for you citizen-slaves to irrationally dismiss My website as constituting a "conspiracy theory". However, it is NOT a conspiracy theory, nor do I claim that there are actual deliberate communicated plotting and scheming on a large scale.
> 
> There is no conspiracy claimed.
> 
> One reason why you label My website a conspiracy theory is simply because you find the Truth unbearable, and desperately want to dismiss the Truth. At the same time, you cannot rationally argue against Me because :-
> 1. I would win.
> 2. That would require you to consciously and rationally examine My Superior Truth-based arguments, defeating the mis-guided and deluded purpose you originally had.
Click to expand...


1.  You cannot advertise a website on this board.  Only personal blogs.
2.  You can remove it from your signature or I will.
3.  I will win.


----------



## mal

Seer Travis said:


> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.



*FUCKING SHIT!!* 



peace...


----------



## Seer Travis

California Girl said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sore afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hide behind me, asar. I will protect you from the demon. I isn't scared of no one.
Click to expand...


But you despise and fear simple Truth.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sore afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hide behind me, asar. I will protect you from the demon. I isn't scared of no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you despise and fear simple Truth.
Click to expand...


Already making lots of new friends I see ...


----------



## Seer Travis

Gunny said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Seer, I read the first page of the link you provided.  To make life easier on the mods just post all your threads in the conspiracy theory forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is common for you citizen-slaves to irrationally dismiss My website as constituting a "conspiracy theory". However, it is NOT a conspiracy theory, nor do I claim that there are actual deliberate communicated plotting and scheming on a large scale.
> 
> There is no conspiracy claimed.
> 
> One reason why you label My website a conspiracy theory is simply because you find the Truth unbearable, and desperately want to dismiss the Truth. At the same time, you cannot rationally argue against Me because :-
> 1. I would win.
> 2. That would require you to consciously and rationally examine My Superior Truth-based arguments, defeating the mis-guided and deluded purpose you originally had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You cannot advertise a website on this board.  Only personal blogs.
> 2.  You can remove it from your signature or I will.
> 3.  I will win.
Click to expand...


You cannot win. You can and will delete My signature, ban Me for no legitimate reason. But I have embraced the Truth, and you still have to look at yourself in the mirror and see what society tells you you are.

1. No, you are just looking for trouble because I represent Forbidden Truth. I am NOT advertising anything. I place that link because unlike most of you, I bother to provide in-depth information about My posts. My website simply reveals more about the posts I am making here. They are the SAME issues on the site that I discuss here. It is in effect a "blog" just using a URL website rather than a standard blog format.

2. I notice the abuse, and flame-bait here that is going completely unpunished. It is against the forum rules. So, perhaps you should clean house before going after Me.

3. Such efforts delight Me, because they absolutely prove Me right, they demonstrate that you hate Truth and it's messengers, and you will flush what dregs of honesty and integrity you might have left down the toilet because of Me.

So, I remain in Personal Untouchability. I am reveling in it. Meanwhile you live a lie. I win.


----------



## Truthmatters

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sore afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hide behind me, asar. I will protect you from the demon. I isn't scared of no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you despise and fear simple Truth.
Click to expand...


I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?

If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.

If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??


----------



## xotoxi

Seer Travis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is common for you citizen-slaves to irrationally dismiss My website as constituting a "conspiracy theory". However, it is NOT a conspiracy theory, nor do I claim that there are actual deliberate communicated plotting and scheming on a large scale.
> 
> There is no conspiracy claimed.
> 
> One reason why you label My website a conspiracy theory is simply because you find the Truth unbearable, and desperately want to dismiss the Truth. At the same time, you cannot rationally argue against Me because :-
> 1. I would win.
> 2. That would require you to consciously and rationally examine My Superior Truth-based arguments, defeating the mis-guided and deluded purpose you originally had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You cannot advertise a website on this board. Only personal blogs.
> 2. You can remove it from your signature or I will.
> 3. I will win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot win. You can and will delete My signature, ban Me for no legitimate reason. But I have embraced the Truth, and you still have to look at yourself in the mirror and see what society tells you you are.
> 
> 1. No, you are just looking for trouble because I represent Forbidden Truth. I am NOT advertising anything. I place that link because unlike most of you, I bother to provide in-depth information about My posts. My website simply reveals more about the posts I am making here. They are the SAME issues on the site that I discuss here. It is in effect a "blog" just using a URL website rather than a standard blog format.
> 
> 2. I notice the abuse, and flame-bait here that is going completely unpunished. It is against the forum rules. So, perhaps you should clean house before going after Me.
> 
> 3. Such efforts delight Me, because they absolutely prove Me right, they demonstrate that you hate Truth and it's messengers, and you will flush what dregs of honesty and integrity you might have left down the toilet because of Me.
> 
> So, I remain in Personal Untouchability. I am reveling in it. Meanwhile you live a lie. I win.
Click to expand...


----------



## Seer Travis

California Girl said:


> Good grief. There's a fucking typo on the first page of your site. You've lost that last shred of credibility that you didn't have.



Exactly how I can lose something I don't have? Of course, I have TOTAL credibility and legitimacy, and your lives and way of society have none.

The best you can do is argue I made a typo? Then you believe that My arguments are sound deep down. You just cannot accept them because they represent Truth.


----------



## Truthmatters

still no truths to tell us?


----------



## Seer Travis

Truthmatters said:


> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??



You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.


----------



## Truthmatters

Seer Travis said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
Click to expand...


I just checked , this is your only thread.

You are a liar


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is common for you citizen-slaves to irrationally dismiss My website as constituting a "conspiracy theory". However, it is NOT a conspiracy theory, nor do I claim that there are actual deliberate communicated plotting and scheming on a large scale.
> 
> There is no conspiracy claimed.
> 
> One reason why you label My website a conspiracy theory is simply because you find the Truth unbearable, and desperately want to dismiss the Truth. At the same time, you cannot rationally argue against Me because :-
> 1. I would win.
> 2. That would require you to consciously and rationally examine My Superior Truth-based arguments, defeating the mis-guided and deluded purpose you originally had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You cannot advertise a website on this board.  Only personal blogs.
> 2.  You can remove it from your signature or I will.
> 3.  I will win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot win. You can and will delete My signature, ban Me for no legitimate reason. But I have embraced the Truth, and you still have to look at yourself in the mirror and see what society tells you you are.
> 
> 1. No, you are just looking for trouble because I represent Forbidden Truth. I am NOT advertising anything. I place that link because unlike most of you, I bother to provide in-depth information about My posts. My website simply reveals more about the posts I am making here. They are the SAME issues on the site that I discuss here. It is in effect a "blog" just using a URL website rather than a standard blog format.
> 
> 2. I notice the abuse, and flame-bait here that is going completely unpunished. It is against the forum rules. So, perhaps you should clean house before going after Me.
> 
> 3. Such efforts delight Me, because they absolutely prove Me right, they demonstrate that you hate Truth and it's messengers, and you will flush what dregs of honesty and integrity you might have left down the toilet because of Me.
> 
> So, I remain in Personal Untouchability. I am reveling in it. Meanwhile you live a lie. I win.
Click to expand...


Rule # 1:

I did not ask.  You will NOT question any staff member concerning any decision made AS a staff member in a public forum on this board.  IF you have a problem with a staff member's decision, you may PM a moderator or admin and RESPECTFULLY ask your question.

I am not in the business of banning people, so your little dissertation might sound all cool to you, but it's rather pointless.  I sincerely have NO problem with allowing you to prove yourself an idiot.

If *I* have to remove your signature, you WILL accrue infraction points for being a pain in the ass.  You don't run this board nor make the rules.  I do.  When in Rome, terral jr. ....


----------



## Seer Travis

Truthmatters said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to *search for My posts*. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just checked , this is your only thread.
> 
> You are a liar
Click to expand...


No, I did not lie to you. Of course I AM a liar, who isn't?

Now, I never said I started a NEW thread, I said I started ON a thread. Bold above : it shows you I have made posts IN threads.

Don't worry, you citizen-slaves are like that. You are not alone.


----------



## California Girl

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. There's a fucking typo on the first page of your site. You've lost that last shred of credibility that you didn't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how I can lose something I don't have? Of course, I have TOTAL credibility and legitimacy, and your lives and way of society have none.
> 
> The best you can do is argue I made a typo? Then you believe that My arguments are sound deep down. You just cannot accept them because they represent Truth.
Click to expand...


You learn to spell and I'll be brave. 

You're beginning to bore me.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just checked , this is your only thread.
> 
> You are a liar
Click to expand...


There you go again with your over enthusiastic use of 'liar'. He has posted in several threads.... he may not have started them but he's been posting in them. Perhaps he misspoke, like Obama does. Or, does Obama lie? 

Don't be a moron all your life truth. Please.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Seer Travis said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
Click to expand...


Okay, without searching all over,YOU POST the LINKS to the USMB threads you started or replied to in here, I may read them and decide if I believe them or not. then YOU continue posting *THE* truth, as you see it, and we'll all decide.
Didn't Muhammad and Jesus and a few others all say the same thing, that they only proclaim the absolute truth,follow me etc. BTW? Could it be that we have another messiah?

Personally, I think your in here just to pull everyones chains and stir up more merd. And I, as a newbie, really try to like everyone who comes in, really, but I am feeling 'strange vibes', and it isn't intestinal gas.


----------



## California Girl

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sore afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hide behind me, asar. I will protect you from the demon. I isn't scared of no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you despise and fear simple Truth.
Click to expand...


I do NOT FEAR TRUTH.... she's quite harmless.   And I don't despise her either. She's annoying and a rabid leftie, sure, but that's no reason to despise someone.


----------



## Gunny

Gatekeeper said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, without searching all over,YOU POST the LINKS to the USMB threads you started or replied to in here, I may read them and decide if I believe them or not. then YOU continue posting *THE* truth, as you see it, and we'll all decide.
> Didn't Muhammad and Jesus and a few others all say the same thing, that they only proclaim the absolute truth,follow me etc. BTW? Could it be that we have another messiah?
> 
> Personally, I think your in here just to pull everyones chains and stir up more merd. And I, as a newbie, really try to like everyone who comes in, really, but I am feeling 'strange vibes', and it isn't intestinal gas.
Click to expand...


Click on his name.  When his profile comes up, click on statistics (left-hand side just above VMs) then click on "find all posts by terral jr".


----------



## Gunny

Truthmatters said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just checked , this is your only thread.
> 
> You are a liar
Click to expand...


Jeez .... even when you're trying to be right you're f-ing wrong.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked , this is your only thread.
> 
> You are a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeez .... even when you're trying to be right you're f-ing wrong.
Click to expand...


That girl is a gift that just keeps givin'.


----------



## Truthmatters

Seer Travis said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
Click to expand...


 Today, 04:28 AM  
Seer Travis  
Registered User
Member #23363   Join Date: May 2010
Location: Australia
Posts: 14 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 
Rep Power: 0 


Ok, thats enough. A Seer of Forbidden Truth is here to reveal the correct answers.

Firstly, congratulations to the OP who has the insight to realize that society is simply fascistly dictating to individuals when, how and with whom to have sex.

Indeed, it is simply none of societies legitimate business.

Incest is simply a societally-deployed demonizing label used to morally co-erce its utterly malevolent, lie-based and insane decrees regarding sex.

Incest is simply sex. There is absolutely no Truth-based and legitimate reason whatsoever as to why incest should be societally unacceptable. Incest is just as legitimate as any form of sex, however, I point out that masturbation is the ultimate, safest, and Superior way to have sex.

So, why does society demonize individuals who practice incest? Because it challenges the utterly perverse, malevolent and genocidally destructive family unit structure, which in one of the primary societal institutions.

It also defies the societal orders regarding sex : That you should limit yourself to one sexual partner, that masturbation is inferior to intercourse and that it should be refrained from, that a male should have sex with a female via coitus. Society promotes and literally jams this one single form of sex down the throats of the citizen-slaves simply because it wants them to create a new citizen-slave, and then use social pressure to enslave the sex partners to each other via the utterly perverse marriage ritual.

You claim to want freedom, to respect freedom, yet you allow society to fascistly decree that you enjoy no sexual freedom, and most of you lap it up. 
__________________ 



No idiot it promotes having sex with children and produces offsrping that are very prone to horrible birth defects.

I now have a better idea of who you are and your own words have condemmed you for the idiot you are.

Bye Bye asshole


----------



## Big Black Dog

Usually, when a new person arrives on the scene I have an interest in their blood type and the quality of their neck veins.  I think I'll pass on this asshole.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how I can lose something I don't have? Of course, I have TOTAL credibility and legitimacy, and your lives and way of society have none.
> 
> The best you can do is argue I made a typo? Then you believe that My arguments are sound deep down. You just cannot accept them because they represent Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You learn to spell and I'll be brave.
> 
> You're beginning to bore me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hardly think any typo in such a large website is grounds to dismiss it. That is about the poorest excuse for philosophical rebuttal I have encountered.
> 
> This is what those in terror of Forbidden Truth do, they pretend that the Truth bores them, when in fact they hate Truth, they fear Truth.
Click to expand...


Congratulations.  You are THE first person to EVER be pwned by Truthmatters.

You freakin' goof.


----------



## Shogun

Yuuummmmmmmmhmmm.. I make the best meatloaf.  I'm not sure if it's because we never used to make it for dinners during childhood or because it's pretty hard to fuck up a meatloaf.  Either way, for today's lunch I am scarfing on some tasty meatloaf.  I'm not one to follow recipes or directions so i'll just describe a few of my meatloaf making methods.  I like to use leaner burger because i'm just not a fan of all the grease involved.  I like to add cracked peppercorns, bigger pieces please, and Worcestershire sauce (Anyone worth their kitchen knives will tell you to always use Lee & Perrin's) as well as a slight dusting of garlic powder.  I'll set this in the fridge when it's nice and mixed.  Then, I'll get the food processor - Entrance bravado suggests batshit crazy - out and add a lot of corn flakes and any left over croutons in the cabinets.  To this i'll add a packet of meat loaf seasoning and bbq dry rub, preferably Blues Hog, and process until as fine a powder as one can expect to achieve.  By then i'll have taken the meat chunk out of the fridge and add two eggs, diced onions and chopped green onions (and bell peppers if availavble - I like chunky meatloaf).  Mix well and then - The new guy is a fucking idiot - add the bread powder mixture.  Afterward, place on top of a drip pan and form into a nice, meaty shape.  I like to flatten the top and mold a bit of a moat shape around the top.  For the glaze, and this does change depending on what condiments are around, I used Blues Hog bbq sauce and added a bit of Lee & Perrins, a slight squirt of ketchup, pickled - How trite is this kind of introduction thread - juice from some pickled banana peppers (to thin glaze a bit) and added some onions and green onions that I reserved for just this purpose.  I then glazed the meatloaf and added the chunky sauce to the moated areas on top.  finally, just for fun, I added pickled banana peppers on top.  Bake.  consume.  enjoy. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Terry

Seer Travis said:


> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.


----------



## Gunny

Shogun said:


> Yuuummmmmmmmhmmm.. I make the best meatloaf.  I'm not sure if it's because we never used to make it for dinners during childhood or because it's pretty hard to fuck up a meatloaf.  Either way, for today's lunch I am scarfing on some tasty meatloaf.  I'm not one to follow recipes or directions so i'll just describe a few of my meatloaf making methods.  I like to use leaner burger because i'm just not a fan of all the grease involved.  I like to add cracked peppercorns, bigger pieces please, and Worcestershire sauce (Anyone worth their kitchen knives will tell you to always use Lee & Perrin's) as well as a slight dusting of garlic powder.  I'll set this in the fridge when it's nice and mixed.  Then, I'll get the food processor - Entrance bravado suggests batshit crazy - out and add a lot of corn flakes and any left over croutons in the cabinets.  To this i'll add a packet of meat loaf seasoning and bbq dry rub, preferably Blues Hog, and process until as fine a powder as one can expect to achieve.  By then i'll have taken the meat chunk out of the fridge and add two eggs, diced onions and chopped green onions (and bell peppers if availavble - I like chunky meatloaf).  Mix well and then - The new guy is a fucking idiot - add the bread powder mixture.  Afterward, place on top of a drip pan and form into a nice, meaty shape.  I like to flatten the top and mold a bit of a moat shape around the top.  For the glaze, and this does change depending on what condiments are around, I used Blues Hog bbq sauce and added a bit of Lee & Perrins, a slight squirt of ketchup, pickled - How trite is this kind of introduction thread - juice from some pickled banana peppers (to thin glaze a bit) and added some onions and green onions that I reserved for just this purpose.  I then glazed the meatloaf and added the chunky sauce to the moated areas on top.  finally, just for fun, I added pickled banana peppers on top.  Bake.  consume.  enjoy. SERIOUSLY.



Is there ANYTHING you don't think you cook the best?


----------



## Gatekeeper

California Girl said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hide behind me, asar. I will protect you from the demon. I isn't scared of no one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you despise and fear simple Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do NOT FEAR TRUTH.... she's quite harmless.
Click to expand...


Is that comment by Travis for real?





> But you despise and fear simple Truth.


WTF kind of statement is that?  

 I guess it means if we don't subscribe to the "Truth of the Ori" as prescribed by the all knowing Seer, we are all subject to punishment and pain of further 'Seering' posts. Too funny.

God I love this place...........!


----------



## California Girl

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how I can lose something I don't have? Of course, I have TOTAL credibility and legitimacy, and your lives and way of society have none.
> 
> The best you can do is argue I made a typo? Then you believe that My arguments are sound deep down. You just cannot accept them because they represent Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You learn to spell and I'll be brave.
> 
> You're beginning to bore me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hardly think any typo in such a large website is grounds to dismiss it. That is about the poorest excuse for philosophical rebuttal I have encountered.
> 
> This is what those in terror of Forbidden Truth do, they pretend that the Truth bores them, when in fact they hate Truth, they fear Truth.
Click to expand...


If that's what you need to believe, that's fine. The real truth (without the need for the over dramatical capital T) is that I couldn't give a rats ass what you think, and I doubt many others here do either. 

Welcome to USMB - the board where nobody give a shit.

* Gunny: you're welcome to have that as the board's new strap line, if you get bored with 'a political discussion forum'.


----------



## Gatekeeper

California Girl said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You learn to spell and I'll be brave.
> 
> You're beginning to bore me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think any typo in such a large website is grounds to dismiss it. That is about the poorest excuse for philosophical rebuttal I have encountered.
> 
> This is what those in terror of Forbidden Truth do, they pretend that the Truth bores them, when in fact they hate Truth, they fear Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you need to believe, that's fine. The real truth (without the need for the over dramatical capital T) is that I couldn't give a rats ass what you think, and I doubt many others here do either.
> 
> Welcome to USMB - *the board where nobody give a shit*.
Click to expand...


 damn, there goes another mouthfull of coffee!! I need a raincoat and boots in here.


----------



## Shogun

Gunny said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuuummmmmmmmhmmm.. I make the best meatloaf.  I'm not sure if it's because we never used to make it for dinners during childhood or because it's pretty hard to fuck up a meatloaf.  Either way, for today's lunch I am scarfing on some tasty meatloaf.  I'm not one to follow recipes or directions so i'll just describe a few of my meatloaf making methods.  I like to use leaner burger because i'm just not a fan of all the grease involved.  I like to add cracked peppercorns, bigger pieces please, and Worcestershire sauce (Anyone worth their kitchen knives will tell you to always use Lee & Perrin's) as well as a slight dusting of garlic powder.  I'll set this in the fridge when it's nice and mixed.  Then, I'll get the food processor - Entrance bravado suggests batshit crazy - out and add a lot of corn flakes and any left over croutons in the cabinets.  To this i'll add a packet of meat loaf seasoning and bbq dry rub, preferably Blues Hog, and process until as fine a powder as one can expect to achieve.  By then i'll have taken the meat chunk out of the fridge and add two eggs, diced onions and chopped green onions (and bell peppers if availavble - I like chunky meatloaf).  Mix well and then - The new guy is a fucking idiot - add the bread powder mixture.  Afterward, place on top of a drip pan and form into a nice, meaty shape.  I like to flatten the top and mold a bit of a moat shape around the top.  For the glaze, and this does change depending on what condiments are around, I used Blues Hog bbq sauce and added a bit of Lee & Perrins, a slight squirt of ketchup, pickled - How trite is this kind of introduction thread - juice from some pickled banana peppers (to thin glaze a bit) and added some onions and green onions that I reserved for just this purpose.  I then glazed the meatloaf and added the chunky sauce to the moated areas on top.  finally, just for fun, I added pickled banana peppers on top.  Bake.  consume.  enjoy. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING you don't think you cook the best?
Click to expand...



fish.  and anything deep fried.  YUK


----------



## xotoxi

Seer Travis said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
Click to expand...

 
I know of someone with whom you might get along: Terral


----------



## Truthmatters

Seer Travis said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see you present any of these truths which you claim?
> 
> If you hold any truths lay them bare for all to see.
> 
> If its truth you really care about why make us go to your site to see them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to search for My posts. I have started on three threads, but believe Me, this is just the beginning. Soon, the Truth will be detailed on these three threads I have selected.
Click to expand...



 Today, 10:22 AM  
Seer Travis  
Registered User
Member #23363   Join Date: May 2010
Location: Australia
Posts: 15 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 
Rep Power: 0 


"Freedom of religion" is just a stupid catch-phrase and a sham and used by the most religiously oppressive societies.

America is the most religiously oppressive society in all human history. That is because it does not offer freedom from religion, which is the only legitimate form of freedom that relates to religion. 
__________________
For more information on My posts and My philosophy, visit :

E. Houston & Cherry Streets, San Antonio, TX. Hope you like brown sugar. 





OK this is also a lie , Saudi Arabia is far more religiously oppressive to name one.

You barely got here and your ideas are fucking stupid and flawed to high heaven.

Get over yourself and get some mental care before you go fucking someones kids and get your head blown off.


----------



## xotoxi

Terry said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.
Click to expand...

 
Don't forget about...



http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2008/10/8/633590778413563917-DelusionsofGrandeur.jpg


----------



## California Girl

Shogun said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuuummmmmmmmhmmm.. I make the best meatloaf.  I'm not sure if it's because we never used to make it for dinners during childhood or because it's pretty hard to fuck up a meatloaf.  Either way, for today's lunch I am scarfing on some tasty meatloaf.  I'm not one to follow recipes or directions so i'll just describe a few of my meatloaf making methods.  I like to use leaner burger because i'm just not a fan of all the grease involved.  I like to add cracked peppercorns, bigger pieces please, and Worcestershire sauce (Anyone worth their kitchen knives will tell you to always use Lee & Perrin's) as well as a slight dusting of garlic powder.  I'll set this in the fridge when it's nice and mixed.  Then, I'll get the food processor - Entrance bravado suggests batshit crazy - out and add a lot of corn flakes and any left over croutons in the cabinets.  To this i'll add a packet of meat loaf seasoning and bbq dry rub, preferably Blues Hog, and process until as fine a powder as one can expect to achieve.  By then i'll have taken the meat chunk out of the fridge and add two eggs, diced onions and chopped green onions (and bell peppers if availavble - I like chunky meatloaf).  Mix well and then - The new guy is a fucking idiot - add the bread powder mixture.  Afterward, place on top of a drip pan and form into a nice, meaty shape.  I like to flatten the top and mold a bit of a moat shape around the top.  For the glaze, and this does change depending on what condiments are around, I used Blues Hog bbq sauce and added a bit of Lee & Perrins, a slight squirt of ketchup, pickled - How trite is this kind of introduction thread - juice from some pickled banana peppers (to thin glaze a bit) and added some onions and green onions that I reserved for just this purpose.  I then glazed the meatloaf and added the chunky sauce to the moated areas on top.  finally, just for fun, I added pickled banana peppers on top.  Bake.  consume.  enjoy. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING you don't think you cook the best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fish.  and anything deep fried.  YUK
Click to expand...


That's gonna be a bummer - cuz pretty much all the fish from the Gulf is already deep fried... in oil.


----------



## Terry

XOT, there were too many that fit him/her so I picked out the one that was obvious. lol


----------



## Gunny

Shogun said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuuummmmmmmmhmmm.. I make the best meatloaf.  I'm not sure if it's because we never used to make it for dinners during childhood or because it's pretty hard to fuck up a meatloaf.  Either way, for today's lunch I am scarfing on some tasty meatloaf.  I'm not one to follow recipes or directions so i'll just describe a few of my meatloaf making methods.  I like to use leaner burger because i'm just not a fan of all the grease involved.  I like to add cracked peppercorns, bigger pieces please, and Worcestershire sauce (Anyone worth their kitchen knives will tell you to always use Lee & Perrin's) as well as a slight dusting of garlic powder.  I'll set this in the fridge when it's nice and mixed.  Then, I'll get the food processor - Entrance bravado suggests batshit crazy - out and add a lot of corn flakes and any left over croutons in the cabinets.  To this i'll add a packet of meat loaf seasoning and bbq dry rub, preferably Blues Hog, and process until as fine a powder as one can expect to achieve.  By then i'll have taken the meat chunk out of the fridge and add two eggs, diced onions and chopped green onions (and bell peppers if availavble - I like chunky meatloaf).  Mix well and then - The new guy is a fucking idiot - add the bread powder mixture.  Afterward, place on top of a drip pan and form into a nice, meaty shape.  I like to flatten the top and mold a bit of a moat shape around the top.  For the glaze, and this does change depending on what condiments are around, I used Blues Hog bbq sauce and added a bit of Lee & Perrins, a slight squirt of ketchup, pickled - How trite is this kind of introduction thread - juice from some pickled banana peppers (to thin glaze a bit) and added some onions and green onions that I reserved for just this purpose.  I then glazed the meatloaf and added the chunky sauce to the moated areas on top.  finally, just for fun, I added pickled banana peppers on top.  Bake.  consume.  enjoy. SERIOUSLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING you don't think you cook the best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fish.  and anything deep fried.  YUK
Click to expand...


I can hang.  Not into fish NOR fried anything.  The only thing I eat fried are eggs n bacon.


----------



## Truthmatters

Fish tacos rock


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CErapf79rqM]YouTube - Beggin' Strips Commercial ITS BACON![/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

California Girl said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING you don't think you cook the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish. and anything deep fried. YUK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's gonna be a bummer - cuz pretty much all the fish from the Gulf is already deep fried... in oil.
Click to expand...

 
Imagine if it had been a vinegar barge that blew up...lot's o' pickled herring.


----------



## Gunny

xotoxi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish. and anything deep fried. YUK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be a bummer - cuz pretty much all the fish from the Gulf is already deep fried... in oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine if it had been a vinegar barge that blew up...lot's o' pickled herring.
Click to expand...


Or clean coffee pots.


----------



## Truthmatters

Seer Travis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think any typo in such a large website is grounds to dismiss it. That is about the poorest excuse for philosophical rebuttal I have encountered.
> 
> This is what those in terror of Forbidden Truth do, they pretend that the Truth bores them, when in fact they hate Truth, they fear Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.  You are THE first person to EVER be pwned by Truthmatters.
> 
> You freakin' goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally incorrect. Truthmatters' reply was faulty and lie-based. I will crush it, should it appear on the appropriate thread.
Click to expand...


Fuck off Nambla supporter, there is no way to defend your evil penchant for sex with children.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think any typo in such a large website is grounds to dismiss it. That is about the poorest excuse for philosophical rebuttal I have encountered.
> 
> This is what those in terror of Forbidden Truth do, they pretend that the Truth bores them, when in fact they hate Truth, they fear Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.  You are THE first person to EVER be pwned by Truthmatters.
> 
> You freakin' goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally incorrect. Truthmatters' reply was faulty and lie-based. I will crush it, should it appear on the appropriate thread.
Click to expand...


You couldn't crush a snail on the sidewalk in Northern Cali on a Spring morning, junior.  

And just so you know, you goof, I am TOTALLY unimpressed.  Incest laws have a purpose.  Inbreeding has created wonderful things like pit bulls and/or ankle-biters that eat their own shit, and/or Prince Charles.  

You want to screw your sister, find somewhere besides this message board to do it, you lame fuck.  Of course, I guess it's totally cool to not have to leave the house to look for a piece of ass.


----------



## Truthmatters

Seer Travis said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off Nambla supporter, there is no way to defend your evil penchant for sex with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had sex with any child, nor do I have any desire to. Resorting to libel now, in addition to foul language. BTW, incest does not mean to have sex with children.
Click to expand...


Incest was made illegal for just this reason you idiot


----------



## Si modo

Seer Travis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think any typo in such a large website is grounds to dismiss it. That is about the poorest excuse for philosophical rebuttal I have encountered.
> 
> This is what those in terror of Forbidden Truth do, they pretend that the Truth bores them, when in fact they hate Truth, they fear Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.  You are THE first person to EVER be pwned by Truthmatters.
> 
> You freakin' goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally incorrect. Truthmatters' reply was faulty and lie-based. I will crush it, should it appear on the appropriate thread.
Click to expand...

Allow me to bring you up to speed.  So far, you are just telling us how great you are.  That is the only support you provide for your opinions.

Truthmatters is dumb as a box of rocks, but she actually used your own words (and actually quoted them for you) to discredit you...already.

I didn't think it was possible, but TM owned you.  As Gunny said, that's a first.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off Nambla supporter, there is no way to defend your evil penchant for sex with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had sex with any child, nor do I have any desire to. Resorting to libel now, in addition to foul language. BTW, incest does not mean to have sex with children.
Click to expand...


Dude, all your lawyer's going to get HERE is smacked.  Make your lame-ass argument and STFU about libel.  This is a privately owned message board.  She gets to voice her opinion and you get to voice yours.  Actions have consequences.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off Nambla supporter, there is no way to defend your evil penchant for sex with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had sex with any child, nor do I have any desire to. Resorting to libel now, in addition to foul language. BTW, incest does not mean to have sex with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incest was made illegal for just this reason you idiot
Click to expand...


No, it wasn't. It was made illegal because it leads to an increased chance of offspring being affected by recessive genes. Idiot. It has nothing to do with pedophilia.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Truthmatters said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off Nambla supporter, there is no way to defend your evil penchant for sex with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had sex with any child, nor do I have any desire to. Resorting to libel now, in addition to foul language. BTW, incest does not mean to have sex with children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incest was made illegal for just this reason you idiot
Click to expand...


Holy 'Krap', now he is indicating 'libel' and a possible lawsuit against those in here? I think you may have just 'F'd' yourself bigtime in here ST. Your people skills are a few hundred feet below zero at the moment, in my opinion. How to lose friends and piss people off 101. 

This is quite an adventure.


----------



## Truthmatters

Types of rape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


According to the National Center for Victims of Crime 46% of rape committed in the United States is perpetrated by a family member


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had sex with any child, nor do I have any desire to. Resorting to libel now, in addition to foul language. BTW, incest does not mean to have sex with children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incest was made illegal for just this reason you idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. It was made illegal because it leads to an increased chance of offspring being affected by recessive genes. Idiot. It has nothing to do with pedophilia.
Click to expand...


Au contraire, mon cher ...  If you look at the history of Europe, the incestuous marriages usually included what is called "pedophilia" nowadays.  It's a matter of perspective.  An 18 years old "woman" 150 years ago was an old maid.

Give TM her moment, please.  First time in 5 years ....


----------



## Si modo

Seer Travis fears me because he is afraid of the truth.




Wow, this is easy.


----------



## Gunny

Si modo said:


> Seer Travis fears me because he is afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is easy.



I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....


----------



## Si modo

Seer Travis said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally incorrect. Truthmatters' reply was faulty and lie-based. I will crush it, should it appear on the appropriate thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to bring you up to speed.  So far, you are just telling us how great you are.  That is the only support you provide for your opinions.
> 
> Truthmatters is dumb as a box of rocks, but she actually used your own words (and actually quoted them for you) to discredit you...already.
> 
> I didn't think it was possible, but TM owned you.  As Gunny said, that's a first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won nothing. There was no discrediting, in fact the only thing I have seen so far is the loss of proper emotional control and resort to foul language and libel.
Click to expand...


Aaaaand, that's true because the all-knowing and great Seer Travis says so.  I am so afraid.


----------



## Colin

The truth can be found in your name. Seer Travis is simply an anagram for arse rivets. Use them well my friend. Then perhaps you'll be able to speak through the correct orifice.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Types of rape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> According to the National Center for Victims of Crime 46% of rape committed in the United States is perpetrated by a family member



That does not prove your claim about incest laws coming about because of pedophilia. Incest laws are based on the problems resulting from interbreeding. Incest is not about pedophilia.

Since you seem to value wiki as a source:  Laws regarding incest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ..is sexual relations between closely related persons, and can be illegal depending on the jurisdiction. The exact definition, including the nature of the relationship between persons, and the types of sexual activity, vary by country, and by even individual states or provinces within a country. These laws can also extend to marriage between said individuals.


----------



## Si modo

Gunny said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis fears me because he is afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....
Click to expand...

I feel like I'm playing a game of 'War' with a deck of cards.  The intellectual challenge is too great for me with the Seer Travis.


----------



## Si modo

Colin said:


> The truth can be found in your name. Seer Travis is simply an anagram for arse rivets. Use them well my friend. Then perhaps you'll be able to speak through the correct orifice.


When I see a post like this it makes me sad that I don't know how to use photoshop.


----------



## Gunny

Si modo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis fears me because he is afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I'm playing a game of 'War' with a deck of cards.  The intellectual challenge is too great for me with the Seer Travis.
Click to expand...


Well, he's all sharp as a tack and twice as shiny n such .....


----------



## Gatekeeper

Si modo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis fears me because he is afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I'm playing a game of 'War' with a deck of cards.  The intellectual challenge is too great for me with the Seer Travis.
Click to expand...


We can try a nice game of "Fish" next.


----------



## Truthmatters

Seer Travis said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally incorrect. Truthmatters' reply was faulty and lie-based. I will crush it, should it appear on the appropriate thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to bring you up to speed.  So far, you are just telling us how great you are.  That is the only support you provide for your opinions.
> 
> Truthmatters is dumb as a box of rocks, but she actually used your own words (and actually quoted them for you) to discredit you...already.
> 
> I didn't think it was possible, but TM owned you.  As Gunny said, that's a first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won nothing. There was no discrediting, in fact the only thing I have seen so far is the loss of proper emotional control and resort to foul language and libel.
Click to expand...


Dear weasel dicked, ass lipped taint licker, I find it amusing your trying to pull some societal notion of foul language to defend your anti societal notions.

You have failed beyond belief and now you can add this site to the many you have already failed at.

 google this idiots name and see what happens (Seer Travis Truman).


----------



## Si modo

Gatekeeper said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm playing a game of 'War' with a deck of cards.  The intellectual challenge is too great for me with the Seer Travis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can try a nice game of "Fish" next.
Click to expand...

 Oh, no!  We'd actually have to use a brain cell or two with that.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis fears me because he is afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....
Click to expand...


Well, if truthmatters can, then if Si starts, it's gonna be a 'clean up on aisle 3' for the admins. Bring a broom.


----------



## xotoxi

This chum reminds me of Grind


----------



## Si modo

Gunny said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm playing a game of 'War' with a deck of cards.  The intellectual challenge is too great for me with the Seer Travis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he's all sharp as a tack and twice as shiny n such .....
Click to expand...


It's the three different types of hair product that makes for the shine he has.  Maybe partially responsible for his brain damage, too.


----------



## xotoxi

Colin said:


> The truth can be found in your name. Seer Travis is simply an anagram for *arse rivets*. Use them well my friend. Then perhaps you'll be able to speak through the correct orifice.


 
Or for those of us who speak American, he could be *ASS RIVETER*.


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis fears me because he is afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if truthmatters can, then if Si starts, it's gonna be a 'clean up on aisle 3' for the admins. Bring a broom.
Click to expand...


Everyone is issued a mop upon acceptance of the position.


----------



## Gunny

Si modo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm playing a game of 'War' with a deck of cards.  The intellectual challenge is too great for me with the Seer Travis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's all sharp as a tack and twice as shiny n such .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the three different types of hair product that makes for the shine he has.  Maybe partially responsible for his brain damage, too.
Click to expand...


Maybe someone should warn him about using the Rustoleum Gloss Black on his hair?


----------



## California Girl

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not prove your claim about incest laws coming about because of pedophilia. Incest laws are based on the problems resulting from interbreeding. Incest is not about pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, nearly all crimes are committed against children via the family unit, as My website reveals. Its just they go more unreported. Thats not the issue.
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> The reason society demonizes and criminalizes incest is simply because it challenged the family unit structure, sexual programming, and the fascist order to get a "partner" and even embrace the toxic and lie-based institution of marriage.
> 
> Incest does not mean to abuse children, nor does it mean to peodophile, nor does it mean, nor does it mean you have children. Total failure. Go look the words up first.
Click to expand...


Oh, good fucking grief. Are you and truthmatters both the result of interbreeding? Because neither of you seem to grasp really basic comprehension. 

I didn't make any comment about pedophile or the percentage that take place within the family unit. Because incest laws are NOT to do with pedophilia, as truthmatters claimed. Incest laws exist because of the issues surrounding recessive genes.


----------



## Truthmatters

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not prove your claim about incest laws coming about because of pedophilia. Incest laws are based on the problems resulting from interbreeding. Incest is not about pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, nearly all crimes are committed against children via the family unit, as My website reveals. Its just they go more unreported. Thats not the issue.
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> The reason society demonizes and criminalizes incest is simply because it challenged the family unit structure, sexual programming, and the fascist order to get a "partner" and even embrace the toxic and lie-based institution of marriage.
> 
> Incest does not mean to abuse children, nor does it mean to peodophile, nor does it mean, nor does it mean you have children. Total failure. Go look the words up first.
Click to expand...


Laws regarding incest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


United States
In the United States, every state and the District of Columbia have some form of codified incest prohibition.[18] However, individual statutes vary widely. Rhode Island repealed its criminal incest statute in 1989[18], Ohio only targets parental figures[18], and New Jersey does not apply any penalties when both parties are 18 years of age or older.[18] Massachusetts issues a penalty of up to 20 years' imprisonment for those engaging in sexual activities with relatives closer than first cousins[18] and Hawaii up to 5 years in jail for "sexual penetration" with certain blood relatives and in-laws.[18]

In all states, close blood-relatives that fall under the incest statutes include father, mother, grandfather, grandmother, brother, sister, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew, and in some states, first cousins. Many states also apply incest laws to non-blood relations including stepparents, step-siblings, and in-laws.[19]


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he fears you because you'd kick his ass all over the parking lot.  Just sayin' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if truthmatters can, then if Si starts, it's gonna be a 'clean up on aisle 3' for the admins. Bring a broom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is issued a mop upon acceptance of the position.
Click to expand...


*Note to self.... Do NOT become a Mod.... CG doesn't do housework.*


----------



## Si modo

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not prove your claim about incest laws coming about because of pedophilia. Incest laws are based on the problems resulting from interbreeding. Incest is not about pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, nearly all crimes are committed against children via the family unit, as My website reveals. Its just they go more unreported. Thats not the issue.
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> The reason society demonizes and criminalizes incest is simply because it challenged the family unit structure, sexual programming, and the fascist order to get a "partner" and even embrace the toxic and lie-based institution of marriage.
> 
> Incest does not mean to abuse children, nor does it mean to peodophile, nor does it mean, nor does it mean you have children. Total failure. Go look the words up first.
Click to expand...


WRONG!  'Cuz I am Si modo and I speak the truth.

Are you afraid now?

But, I don't have my own website to use as 'proof' of my truth. Untill then, I will use my own  posts as 'proof' of the truth.


----------



## Si modo

Gunny said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's all sharp as a tack and twice as shiny n such .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the three different types of hair product that makes for the shine he has.  Maybe partially responsible for his brain damage, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe someone should warn him about using the Rustoleum Gloss Black on his hair?
Click to expand...

That's mostly around his mouth.  Damn, that huffing interferes so much with having a good hair day.


----------



## Gunny

Si modo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the three different types of hair product that makes for the shine he has.  Maybe partially responsible for his brain damage, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone should warn him about using the Rustoleum Gloss Black on his hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's mostly around his mouth.  Damn, that huffing interferes so much with having a good hair day.
Click to expand...


I was referring to his Shoney's/Bob's Big Boy pompadour, not the from-what-I-hear-is-the-fave-of-huffers gold or silver circle around his mouth.

They probably DO offset nicely.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good fucking grief. Are you and truthmatters both the result of interbreeding? Because neither of you seem to grasp really basic comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is you who does not grasp basic comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make any comment about pedophile or the percentage that take place within the family unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said you did. You replied to Truthmatters, who raised it. Bad comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because incest laws are NOT to do with pedophilia, as truthmatters claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. However, he claimed incest was related to peodophilia. Law was never mentioned by Me. Another comprehension failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incest laws exist because of the issues surrounding recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already corrected that. You are wrong. It is because of the challenge to the societal norms and institutions.
> 
> Genes are nothing to do with incest. You need to look the words up in the dictionary.
> 
> Further, all human genes are inferior and faulty, as I reveal on My website. It is ridiculous to suggest that inbreeding would "endanger" a gene pool, because the human gene pool is already completely corrupted. However, that is moot. Incest is not re-production. Got that now?
Click to expand...


I'd bet money you aren't even anatomically correct, you fuckwit, much less do you have even a sensible argument.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good fucking grief. Are you and truthmatters both the result of interbreeding? Because neither of you seem to grasp really basic comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is you who does not grasp basic comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make any comment about pedophile or the percentage that take place within the family unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said you did. You replied to Truthmatters, who raised it. Bad comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because incest laws are NOT to do with pedophilia, as truthmatters claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. However, he claimed incest was related to peodophilia. Law was never mentioned by Me. Another comprehension failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incest laws exist because of the issues surrounding recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already corrected that. You are wrong. It is because of the challenge to the societal norms and institutions.
> 
> Genes are nothing to do with incest. You need to look the words up in the dictionary.
> 
> Further, all human genes are inferior and faulty, as I reveal on My website. It is ridiculous to suggest that inbreeding would "endanger" a gene pool, because the human gene pool is already completely corrupted. However, that is moot. Incest is not re-production. Got that now?
Click to expand...


Try fixing your signature NOW, fuckwit.


----------



## Si modo




----------



## Gunny

Si modo said:


>


----------



## WillowTree

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
Click to expand...


we already have one of your ilk thank you very much


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not prove your claim about incest laws coming about because of pedophilia. Incest laws are based on the problems resulting from interbreeding. Incest is not about pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, nearly all crimes are committed against children via the family unit, as My website reveals. Its just they go more unreported. Thats not the issue.
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> The reason society demonizes and criminalizes incest is simply because it challenged the family unit structure, sexual programming, and the fascist order to get a "partner" and even embrace the toxic and lie-based institution of marriage.
> 
> Incest does not mean to abuse children, nor does it mean to peodophile, nor does it mean, nor does it mean you have children. Total failure. Go look the words up first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laws regarding incest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> United States
> In the United States, every state and the District of Columbia have some form of codified incest prohibition.[18] However, individual statutes vary widely. Rhode Island repealed its criminal incest statute in 1989[18], Ohio only targets parental figures[18], and New Jersey does not apply any penalties when both parties are 18 years of age or older.[18] Massachusetts issues a penalty of up to 20 years' imprisonment for those engaging in sexual activities with relatives closer than first cousins[18] and Hawaii up to 5 years in jail for "sexual penetration" with certain blood relatives and in-laws.[18]
> 
> In all states, close blood-relatives that fall under the incest statutes include father, mother, grandfather, grandmother, brother, sister, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew, and in some states, first cousins. Many states also apply incest laws to non-blood relations including stepparents, step-siblings, and in-laws.[19]
Click to expand...


Now stop and realise that insest was made illegal to protect children from their older family members and not to protect adults from having sex with adults.

If it were merely adults then the adults could run off together and change their names to avoid any laws.


----------



## Gunny

WillowTree said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we already have one of your ilk thank you very much
Click to expand...


Only one?  Where've YOU been?


----------



## Coyote

Seer Travis said:


> Further, all human genes are inferior and faulty, as I reveal on My website. It is ridiculous to suggest that inbreeding would "endanger" a gene pool, because the human gene pool is already completely corrupted. However, that is moot. Incest is not re-production. Got that now?



Time to throw in the towel and start all over eh?


----------



## Gunny

Coyote said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, all human genes are inferior and faulty, as I reveal on My website. It is ridiculous to suggest that inbreeding would "endanger" a gene pool, because the human gene pool is already completely corrupted. However, that is moot. Incest is not re-production. Got that now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to throw in the towel and start all over eh?
Click to expand...


Still got that duct tape?  We may yet have need ....


----------



## L.K.Eder

Seer Travis said:


> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.



i like this guy. admin material!


----------



## Coyote

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
Click to expand...


Cool.  Are you the vending machine repair guy?


----------



## Gunny

L.K.Eder said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this guy. admin material!
Click to expand...


Uh huh.


----------



## Truthmatters

xotoxi said:


> This chum reminds me of Grind



Grind is a big time conservative from another site called justplainpolitics.


----------



## Coyote

Gunny said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, all human genes are inferior and faulty, as I reveal on My website. It is ridiculous to suggest that inbreeding would "endanger" a gene pool, because the human gene pool is already completely corrupted. However, that is moot. Incest is not re-production. Got that now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to throw in the towel and start all over eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still got that duct tape?  We may yet have need ....
Click to expand...


Hold still.  I'm recycling the duct tape to do my bit to help the economy and environment.  If you quit screaming and jumping I might have enough to work on the err Seer.


----------



## Sarah G

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
Click to expand...


I watched a little of the youtube you said was you.  You were wearing some sort of hood over your head and looking around like you didn't want the cops to see you recording the thing.  I couldn't even understand your "truths".

Don't be a baby, sign in and get into a discussion.  This nonsense is not impressing anyone.


----------



## WillowTree

L.K.Eder said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Seer Travis Truman, and I have just arrived at usMessageboards.
> 
> I am going to be revealing the Forbidden Truth here shortly, so prepare for 99%+ of you to be in total fear.
> 
> I do NOT sugar-coat the pill of Truth.
> 
> Seer Travis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this guy. admin material!
Click to expand...


Yep.. he'll be ceo before ya know it.


----------



## Gunny

Coyote said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to throw in the towel and start all over eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got that duct tape?  We may yet have need ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold still.  I'm recycling the duct tape to do my bit to help the economy and environment.  If you quit screaming and jumping I might have enough to work on the err Seer.
Click to expand...


Well .... I DO have the baling wire and lineman's pliers if you need an assist ....


----------



## Coyote

Gunny said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got that duct tape?  We may yet have need ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold still.  I'm recycling the duct tape to do my bit to help the economy and environment.  If you quit screaming and jumping I might have enough to work on the err Seer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well .... I DO have the baling wire and lineman's pliers if you need an assist ....
Click to expand...


So THAT's where my pliars went.......

You realize, don't you, that you forced measures of economy on my efforts with your silly little plier stunt don't you?  I've had to resort to silly string and a whole lot of red die #2 food coloring.

In fact....some folks aren't to happy with these austerity measures...


----------



## Si modo

Any self-respecting, chocolate-loving dominatrix should have a Leatherman handy in her Prada bag.


----------



## Gunny

Coyote said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hold still.  I'm recycling the duct tape to do my bit to help the economy and environment.  If you quit screaming and jumping I might have enough to work on the err Seer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well .... I DO have the baling wire and lineman's pliers if you need an assist ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT's where my pliars went.......
> 
> You realize, don't you, that you forced measures of economy on my efforts with your silly little plier stunt don't you?  I've had to resort to silly string and a whole lot of red die #2 food coloring.
> 
> In fact....some folks aren't to happy with these austerity measures...
Click to expand...


Ummm .... it was all ... ummm ... Zane's fault ....


----------



## Gunny

Si modo said:


> Any self-respecting, chocolate-loving dominatrix should have a Leatherman handy in her Prada bag.


----------



## Si modo

Gunny said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well .... I DO have the baling wire and lineman's pliers if you need an assist ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT's where my pliars went.......
> 
> You realize, don't you, that you forced measures of economy on my efforts with your silly little plier stunt don't you?  I've had to resort to silly string and a whole lot of red die #2 food coloring.
> 
> In fact....some folks aren't to happy with these austerity measures...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm .... it was all ... ummm ... Zane's fault ....
Click to expand...


You are in big trouble.  I'll light a candle for you (and PM Coyote asking her to be merciful).


----------



## Si modo

Gunny said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any self-respecting, chocolate-loving dominatrix should have a Leatherman handy in her Prada bag.
Click to expand...

Well, I do.


----------



## Gunny

Si modo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT's where my pliars went.......
> 
> You realize, don't you, that you forced measures of economy on my efforts with your silly little plier stunt don't you?  I've had to resort to silly string and a whole lot of red die #2 food coloring.
> 
> In fact....some folks aren't to happy with these austerity measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm .... it was all ... ummm ... Zane's fault ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in big trouble.  I'll light a candle for you (and PM Coyote asking her to be merciful).
Click to expand...


* scuffs toe in dirt*

I'm all innocent .... n stuff .....


----------



## Coyote

Gunny said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well .... I DO have the baling wire and lineman's pliers if you need an assist ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT's where my pliars went.......
> 
> You realize, don't you, that you forced measures of economy on my efforts with your silly little plier stunt don't you?  I've had to resort to silly string and a whole lot of red die #2 food coloring.
> 
> In fact....some folks aren't to happy with these austerity measures...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm .... it was all ... ummm ... Zane's fault ....
Click to expand...


Zane?  Uh.....was that the little dude that err....went all wonky on you?


I'm sure I can schedule in a therapy session gratis...but, you'll have to give me the pliers first.


----------



## Coyote

Si modo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT's where my pliars went.......
> 
> You realize, don't you, that you forced measures of economy on my efforts with your silly little plier stunt don't you?  I've had to resort to silly string and a whole lot of red die #2 food coloring.
> 
> In fact....some folks aren't to happy with these austerity measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm .... it was all ... ummm ... Zane's fault ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in big trouble.  I'll light a candle for you (and PM Coyote asking her to be merciful).
Click to expand...


Merciful?

I think I was pretty merciful all things considered....


I left him withi a peanut M&M


----------



## Si modo

Gunny said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm .... it was all ... ummm ... Zane's fault ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in big trouble.  I'll light a candle for you (and PM Coyote asking her to be merciful).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * scuffs toe in dirt*
> 
> I'm all innocent .... n stuff .....
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah.  So you keep saying.  We'll just make sure of that.

Coyote, where's that special belt - you still have the key, don't you?


----------



## Gunny

Coyote said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT's where my pliars went.......
> 
> You realize, don't you, that you forced measures of economy on my efforts with your silly little plier stunt don't you?  I've had to resort to silly string and a whole lot of red die #2 food coloring.
> 
> In fact....some folks aren't to happy with these austerity measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm .... it was all ... ummm ... Zane's fault ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zane?  Uh.....was that the little dude that err....went all wonky on you?
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can schedule in a therapy session gratis...but, you'll have to give me the pliers first.
Click to expand...


Apparently he's my clone.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Any self-respecting, chocolate-loving dominatrix should have a Leatherman handy in her Prada bag.



Their new range includes some fabulous shoes... I was amazed what they can fit in the heels now! Wow! Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## Gunny

Coyote said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm .... it was all ... ummm ... Zane's fault ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in big trouble.  I'll light a candle for you (and PM Coyote asking her to be merciful).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merciful?
> 
> I think I was pretty merciful all things considered....
> 
> 
> I left him withi a peanut M&M
Click to expand...


A?  One?  *A* peanut M&M?  The Nazi's had NOTHING on YOU.


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any self-respecting, chocolate-loving dominatrix should have a Leatherman handy in her Prada bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their new range includes some fabulous shoes... I was amazed what they can fit in the heels now! Wow! Definitely worth the investment.
Click to expand...



Did you HAVE to mention shoes?  Care will be here directly ....


----------



## Coyote

Gunny said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in big trouble.  I'll light a candle for you (and PM Coyote asking her to be merciful).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merciful?
> 
> I think I was pretty merciful all things considered....
> 
> 
> I left him withi a peanut M&M
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A?  One?  *A* peanut M&M?  The Nazi's had NOTHING on YOU.
Click to expand...


Umh.  It was....a ... kinda big one......


(exit stage left!)


----------



## Coyote

Si modo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in big trouble.  I'll light a candle for you (and PM Coyote asking her to be merciful).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * scuffs toe in dirt*
> 
> I'm all innocent .... n stuff .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, yeah.  So you keep saying.  We'll just make sure of that.
> 
> Coyote, where's that special belt - you still have the key, don't you?
Click to expand...


Key........?   Errr............


(*burp*)


----------



## Si modo

Coyote said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> * scuffs toe in dirt*
> 
> I'm all innocent .... n stuff .....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah.  So you keep saying.  We'll just make sure of that.
> 
> Coyote, where's that special belt - you still have the key, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key........?   Errr............
> 
> 
> (*burp*)
Click to expand...

Awwww, not again?????


----------



## Coyote

Si modo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah.  So you keep saying.  We'll just make sure of that.
> 
> Coyote, where's that special belt - you still have the key, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key........?   Errr............
> 
> 
> (*burp*)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww, not again?????
Click to expand...


Well...what do you expect when you hide it in a bowl of M&M's?  I mean what sort of dumb hiding place is that.......



By the way...if you going past the 7-11, can  you pick up some Cracker Jacks?  I can't find the decoder ring either and until I do we can't ... err...take care of....that other little problem....


----------



## Gunny

Si modo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah.  So you keep saying.  We'll just make sure of that.
> 
> Coyote, where's that special belt - you still have the key, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key........?   Errr............
> 
> 
> (*burp*)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww, not again?????
Click to expand...


What do you expect from a scavenger that wants my pliers?


----------



## Coyote

Gunny said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key........?   Errr............
> 
> 
> (*burp*)
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, not again?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you expect from a scavenger that wants my pliers?
Click to expand...


Your pliers? (taps foot)....am I going to have to ramp up the austerity measures?  Hmmm?


----------



## Si modo

Coyote said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key........?   Errr............
> 
> 
> (*burp*)
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, not again?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...what do you expect when you hide it in a bowl of M&M's?  I mean what sort of dumb hiding place is that.......
> 
> 
> 
> By the way...if you going past the 7-11, can  you pick up some Cracker Jacks?  I can't find the decoder ring either and until I do we can't ... err...take care of....that other little problem....
Click to expand...


That was the key to the dunge...errr...basement that was in the M&Ms. Oh well.   We'll have to address that when Pilgrim comes along.


----------



## Coyote

Si modo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, not again?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...what do you expect when you hide it in a bowl of M&M's?  I mean what sort of dumb hiding place is that.......
> 
> 
> 
> By the way...if you going past the 7-11, can  you pick up some Cracker Jacks?  I can't find the decoder ring either and until I do we can't ... err...take care of....that other little problem....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the key to the dunge...errr...basement that was in the M&Ms. Oh well.   We'll have to address that when Pilgrim comes along.
Click to expand...


Speaking of Pilgrim....where is that boy?  He's been umh....latent of late...?

Maybe we can find a suitable cellar substitute...how about styrofoam coolers?  I bought an end lot of coolers....reinforce them with a little duct tape...?


----------



## Si modo

Coyote said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...what do you expect when you hide it in a bowl of M&M's?  I mean what sort of dumb hiding place is that.......
> 
> 
> 
> By the way...if you going past the 7-11, can  you pick up some Cracker Jacks?  I can't find the decoder ring either and until I do we can't ... err...take care of....that other little problem....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the dunge...errr...basement that was in the M&Ms. Oh well.   We'll have to address that when Pilgrim comes along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Pilgrim....where is that boy?  He's been umh....latent of late...?
> 
> Maybe we can find a suitable cellar substitute...how about styrofoam coolers?  I bought an end lot of coolers....reinforce them with a little duct tape...?
Click to expand...


Gunny has the duct tape.  

Is he ticklish?  We could do a lot with that.


----------



## Care4all

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any self-respecting, chocolate-loving dominatrix should have a Leatherman handy in her Prada bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their new range includes some fabulous shoes... I was amazed what they can fit in the heels now! Wow! Definitely worth the investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you HAVE to mention shoes?  Care will be here directly ....
Click to expand...


Shoes?  Did someone mention shoes?  Can't have a Prada bag without the Prada shoes!  

Any respectable princess, knows this....


----------



## Colin

What! No Jimmy Choos!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> What! No Jimmy Choos!



Jimmy's are soooo yesterday..... and very tomorrow..... today, we're doing Prada, Dawwwling. Now, lie down so we can take turns walking on you.


----------



## California Girl

This thread has been derailed by The Divine Chocolate & Chardonnay Sisterhood.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> This thread has been derailed by The Divine Chocolate & Chardonnay Sisterhood.


Ya Ya.

This one really, REALLY needed that.


----------



## xsited1

Seer Travis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Whatever. I'm sure we'll all be awestruck by your input.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be welcome once you experience the terror of the Forbidden Truths. You will not be awestruck by My posts, unless you are one of the few out of millions of citizen-slaves who can actually recognize and appreciate Truth.
Click to expand...




> Content blocked by your organization
> 
> Reason:  This Websense category is filtered: Violence.
> 
> URL:  TM8k


----------



## Coyote

Si modo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the dunge...errr...basement that was in the M&Ms. Oh well.   We'll have to address that when Pilgrim comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Pilgrim....where is that boy?  He's been umh....latent of late...?
> 
> Maybe we can find a suitable cellar substitute...how about styrofoam coolers?  I bought an end lot of coolers....reinforce them with a little duct tape...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gunny has the duct tape.
> 
> Is he ticklish?  We could do a lot with that.
Click to expand...


He screams every time I try to pull it off...not sure...is that "ticklish"?

It's wreaking havoc with my duct tape recycling scheme, plus I'm having a hell of time getting all those little hairs off it. 


Hmm....got Nair?


----------



## Si modo

Coyote said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Pilgrim....where is that boy?  He's been umh....latent of late...?
> 
> Maybe we can find a suitable cellar substitute...how about styrofoam coolers?  I bought an end lot of coolers....reinforce them with a little duct tape...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny has the duct tape.
> 
> Is he ticklish?  We could do a lot with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He screams every time I try to pull it off...not sure...is that "ticklish"?
> 
> It's wreaking havoc with my duct tape recycling scheme, plus I'm having a hell of time getting all those little hairs off it.
> 
> 
> Hmm....got Nair?
Click to expand...

LMAO!

Nair?  No, I think Gunny would enjoy a body wax, don't you?


----------



## Liability

The web site he links to is certified crazy shit.

It is copyrighted from 2008.  But it is also copyrighted for things it has not yet even posted since it claims to copyright stuff IN THE FUTURE!

This guy is gonna make our resident scumbag 9/11 Troofers look like fuckin' geniuses, I'm guessing.

Oh, and by the way:  Welcome Seer Travesty!

Welcome aboard.

copyright 2083, _Liability, Inc_. (a not yet incorporated purveyor of conservatism since the early middle ages).


----------



## Coyote

God has spoken The Truth.

Where's Seer Travis?


----------



## Coyote

Si modo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny has the duct tape.
> 
> Is he ticklish?  We could do a lot with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He screams every time I try to pull it off...not sure...is that "ticklish"?
> 
> It's wreaking havoc with my duct tape recycling scheme, plus I'm having a hell of time getting all those little hairs off it.
> 
> 
> Hmm....got Nair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Nair?  No, I think Gunny would enjoy a body wax, don't you?
Click to expand...


Austerity measures....until I get me pliers back, it's the tweezers....one....hair....at....a....time.


----------



## Si modo

Coyote said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He screams every time I try to pull it off...not sure...is that "ticklish"?
> 
> It's wreaking havoc with my duct tape recycling scheme, plus I'm having a hell of time getting all those little hairs off it.
> 
> 
> Hmm....got Nair?
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Nair?  No, I think Gunny would enjoy a body wax, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austerity measures....until I get me pliers back, it's the tweezers....one....hair....at....a....time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

Blind Travis Truman!

No.  That's not quite right.

Seer.  Harry Truman.

Nope.  STill off.

Wait, I got it!

Seersucker Barry Newman.

Nope.  Way off.

Hm.

Seer Harry Truman.

The Truman Show.

Shitty movie.


----------



## California Girl

Liability said:


> Blind Travis Truman!
> 
> No.  That's not quite right.
> 
> Seer.  Harry Truman.
> 
> Nope.  STill off.
> 
> Wait, I got it!
> 
> Seersucker Barry Newman.
> 
> Nope.  Way off.
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Seer Harry Truman.
> 
> The Truman Show.
> 
> Shitty movie.





  Kindly either shut up and lie down so we can walk all over you or leave the thread. We will have no more crap about the original topic. Thank you for your cooperation. Have a nice day. _The Devine Sisterhood of Chocolate & Chardonnay. _


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blind Travis Truman!
> 
> No.  That's not quite right.
> 
> Seer.  Harry Truman.
> 
> Nope.  STill off.
> 
> Wait, I got it!
> 
> Seersucker Barry Newman.
> 
> Nope.  Way off.
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Seer Harry Truman.
> 
> The Truman Show.
> 
> Shitty movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly either shut up and lie down so we can walk all over you or leave the thread. We will have no more crap about the original topic. Thank you for your cooperation. Have a nice day. _The Devine Sisterhood of Chocolate & Chardonnay. _
Click to expand...




My post was [believe it or not, for I DO speak the TRUTH! (!!) ] ENTIRELY "on topic."

Now then, at the risk of copyright infringement (possibly in 2080), I quote the mystic words (well just a small snippet of them) from Seer Travis Truman.  Here we go.

Seer Travis says, and I quote, 





> Charles Manson is one of the greatest human minds of all time. He is a courageous philosopher and his words are 100% gold nuggets of Forbidden Truth. You just can't go past Charles as a source of mind-shattering Forbidden Truths. I strongly recommend that all students of the Forbidden Truth study Charles Manson extensively, reading every article and every quote on Charles.


 TM8k

I conclude that my instincts about Seer Travis were right on the money.  He is one fucked up individual.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

topflight Goofball.


----------



## California Girl

Liability said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blind Travis Truman!
> 
> No.  That's not quite right.
> 
> Seer.  Harry Truman.
> 
> Nope.  STill off.
> 
> Wait, I got it!
> 
> Seersucker Barry Newman.
> 
> Nope.  Way off.
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Seer Harry Truman.
> 
> The Truman Show.
> 
> Shitty movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly either shut up and lie down so we can walk all over you or leave the thread. We will have no more crap about the original topic. Thank you for your cooperation. Have a nice day. _The Devine Sisterhood of Chocolate & Chardonnay. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post was [believe it or not, for I DO speak the TRUTH! (!!) ] ENTIRELY "on topic."
> 
> Now then, at the risk of copyright infringement (possibly in 2080), I quote the mystic words (well just a small snippet of them) from Seer Travis Truman.  Here we go.
> 
> Seer Travis says, and I quote,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Manson is one of the greatest human minds of all time. He is a courageous philosopher and his words are 100% gold nuggets of Forbidden Truth. You just can't go past Charles as a source of mind-shattering Forbidden Truths. I strongly recommend that all students of the Forbidden Truth study Charles Manson extensively, reading every article and every quote on Charles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM8k
> 
> I conclude that my instincts about Seer Travis were right on the money.  He is one fucked up individual.
Click to expand...



That's all fine and dandy, but, as I mentioned, this thread has been derailed by the Devine Sisterhood of Chocolate and Chardonnay. The topic is, therefore, the entertainment of the Sisterhood. Kindly do not try to take the thread back to the drivel of the OP. Further resistance will not be tolerated. Thank you.


----------



## Coyote

In fact...resistance is futile....


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly either shut up and lie down so we can walk all over you or leave the thread. We will have no more crap about the original topic. Thank you for your cooperation. Have a nice day. _The Devine Sisterhood of Chocolate & Chardonnay. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post was [believe it or not, for I DO speak the TRUTH! (!!) ] ENTIRELY "on topic."
> 
> Now then, at the risk of copyright infringement (possibly in 2080), I quote the mystic words (well just a small snippet of them) from Seer Travis Truman.  Here we go.
> 
> Seer Travis says, and I quote,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Manson is one of the greatest human minds of all time. He is a courageous philosopher and his words are 100% gold nuggets of Forbidden Truth. You just can't go past Charles as a source of mind-shattering Forbidden Truths. I strongly recommend that all students of the Forbidden Truth study Charles Manson extensively, reading every article and every quote on Charles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM8k
> 
> I conclude that my instincts about Seer Travis were right on the money.  He is one fucked up individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's all fine and dandy, but, as I mentioned, this thread has been derailed by the Devine Sisterhood of Chocolate and Chardonnay. The topic is, therefore, the entertainment of the Sisterhood. Kindly do not try to take the thread back to the drivel of the OP. Further resistance will not be tolerated. Thank you.
Click to expand...


I am not in the least little tiny wee bit convinced that you spelled Divine correctly.

Moreover, my dear, I am even less convinced that Seer Travis Truman will adhere to your request.

And if I know Charlie _fuckin_' Manson, it's an odds on bet that HE won't comply with your wishes, either.

By the way, did you notice the similarity there?

TRUE MAN.

Man SON.  Son of Man.

"Hey Man, I thought he was Jesus Christ!" -- Charlie loyalist explaining why he "followed" Charlie Manson!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

and covered in chocolate, marshmallow cream, and maraschino cherries.  


The base may be bananas, but at the top there is goodness.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## hjmick

Seer Travis said:


> Be warned that insolence can earn you an irreversible and life-long ban from communicating with Me personally.



Is that a promise?


----------



## Toro

> Drunken citizen-slaves, especially those who have jobs and fit into the system, are often simply not formally charged by police for minor scuffles and assaults while drunk. This is an important issue to Me, as I am charged with crimes over things including walking down the street (false charges of loitering), having a small disagreement with someone without yelling or violence (assault) etc. This shows how much that society and the authorities are targeting and persecuting Me.



rofl

We have an Australian Terral!


Or maybe an Australian Christoperha



> *WARNING* You MUST read the disclaimer before viewing this website. If you have not read the disclaimer, you MUST click here NOW or Close your browser NOW.
> 
> This page is about My legal right to a trial for criminal charges in australia being denied, even though the alleged crime was committed in a residential suburb on australian soil. By trial denied, I do not mean that the charges were heard by a judge or magistrate instead, but literally a trial hearing was refused and I was told there would be no hearing unless I pleaded guilty. It will list a series of illegal denials of My legal rights in various court cases, and a campaign of medical service denial coupled with hiring other criminals to try and pressurise Me. We will read about the parole affair that denied Me all parole for no legitimate reason. All these aformentioned circumstances were orchestrated by the department of justice due to the fear and loathing they had for a Forbidden Truth website they believed I ran at the time.
> 
> We will see how defense lawyers, despite costing $8, 000 or so a day were completely and uttely useless. We will see how My defense barrister "Chris" P.C. Dane QC of melboure, victoria, australia personally acted unethically and threw a hissy-fit and walked out on his client for refusing to plead guilty. We will see how Christopher Dane QC was not acting in the intrests of either his client, the obediance of law and legal ethics, and of course Truth-based justice.



I'm willing to bet $1 that Seer is a twoofer!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Travis isn't very entertaining, I must say.

Feed him to the lions.


----------



## Liability

Bullshitflinger Travis said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way:  Welcome Seer Travesty!
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned that insolence can earn you an irreversible and life-long ban from communicating with Me personally.
Click to expand...


Do ya PROMISE, ass-sucker?   Or are you just being a lying douche-puddle?

* * * *

I concur with the sentiment that holds that Seersucker Travesty is simply not interesting.


----------



## Gatekeeper

I have a suggestion for a new web site greeting for ST..............................

*Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer's JOHNNY!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JB68sLGY8]YouTube - Heeeeere's Johnny-Jack Nicholson-The Shining[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Seer Travis said:


> Yes, all very sensible and deeply considered replies, I am sure. Meanwhile, while you lot have been wasting your precious time in your finite lives, I have began webcast of Seer Travis; Truth TV Episide 5.


Advertizing spam, huh?


----------



## Liability

Si modo said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all very sensible and deeply considered replies, I am sure. Meanwhile, while you lot have been wasting your precious time in your finite lives, I have began webcast of Seer Travis; Truth TV *Episide* 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Advertizing spam, huh?
Click to expand...


A webcast?  Really?  Can we like tell people that we KNOW Seer Travis?

I look forward to each and every *Episide*.

An Episide (as I put this together) appears to be a lot like an Episode, but he must commit a real murder along the way?

Or maybe he just thinks he'll KILL in the ratings.

I wonder how they calculate ratings for webcasts?

And how does he manage to get Charlie Manson as a guest?


----------



## Si modo

Seer Travis is having an episode.


----------



## Liability

Si modo said:


> Seer Travis is having an episode.



Could be worse.  It could be an _*episide*_.  That could prove fatal!


----------



## California Girl

Seer Travis said:


> Yes, all very sensible and deeply considered replies, I am sure. Meanwhile, while you lot have been wasting your precious time in your finite lives, I have began webcast of Seer Travis; Truth TV Episide 5.



It is our time to do with as we see fit. If we choose to waste it, that's not your business. You should move on to a board where people are more...... more...... more..... accepting of your 'truth'.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Seer Travis said:


> Yes, all very sensible and deeply considered replies, I am sure. Meanwhile, while you lot have been wasting your precious time in your finite lives, I have began webcast of Seer Travis; Truth TV Episide 5.



Seer Travis, keep in mind that most of these replies are in the spirit of good fun of course mixed with TRUTHFUL 'gut reaction' comments by some, Jovial by others, yada yada and yada, by some don't let our opinions get your jock strap in a twist.

USMB, in my opinion, is a place where many come to spar a few rounds,mud wrestle,and just plain 'kick shit around', if one takes it too seriously, I would recommend some reruns of Mr Rogers or Lost in Space......that is all.........for now


----------



## Liability

Gatekeeper said:


> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all very sensible and deeply considered replies, I am sure. Meanwhile, while you lot have been wasting your precious time in your finite lives, I have began webcast of Seer Travis; Truth TV Episide 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis, keep in mind that most of these replies are in the spirit of good fun of course mixed with TRUTHFUL 'gut reaction' comments by some, Jovial by others, yada yada and yada, by some don't let our opinions get your jock strap in a twist.
> 
> USMB, in my opinion, is a place where many come to spar a few rounds,mud wrestle,and just plain 'kick shit around', if one takes it too seriously, I would recommend some reruns of Mr Rogers or Lost in Space......that is all.........for now
Click to expand...


Gatekeeper is being nice and polite.

I don't suffer from that affliction in this instance.  I happen to think that Seersucker Travis IS a fucking asshole.  Why?

Because he quotes, with respect and approbation, the words of Charlie fuckin' Manson.

Hey, Seersucker, you are a diseased little twat.  Fuck off.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Coyote said:


> God has spoken The Truth.
> 
> Where's Seer Travis?



HAHAHA, I love that GIF image! Some of these fit right into a thread like a glove.
Damn, forgot what I was going to reply to, oh well, later...........


----------



## Gunny

Care4all said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their new range includes some fabulous shoes... I was amazed what they can fit in the heels now! Wow! Definitely worth the investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you HAVE to mention shoes?  Care will be here directly ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shoes?  Did someone mention shoes?  Can't have a Prada bag without the Prada shoes!
> 
> Any respectable princess, knows this....
Click to expand...


That took a LONG time.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you HAVE to mention shoes?  Care will be here directly ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes?  Did someone mention shoes?  Can't have a Prada bag without the Prada shoes!
> 
> Any respectable princess, knows this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That took a LONG time.
Click to expand...


She was busy..... there were men to be walked over in her new Prada shoes. Girl's gotta break in new shoes.


----------



## Gunny

Seer Travis said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The web site he links to is certified crazy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here your statement has zero Truth-based legitimacy, yet another take on it would make it reveal Truth!
> 
> 1. Yes, I have no doubt that societal whore-agents given the ludicrous title of "forensic psychiatrists" would indeed certify Me if they got the chance to do so. They would simply be acting irrationally, in order to silence a Seer of Forbidden Truth on behalf of the lie-based society that they are beholden to.
> 
> 2. You are totally incorrect from any legitimate and Truth-based version of "crazy". My website represents Truth, Forbidden Truth, True Reality revelations, sanity, intellect integrity, and cutting-edge research and philosophical discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is gonna make our resident scumbag 9/11 Troofers look like fuckin' geniuses, I'm guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 9/11 conspiracies have no Truth-based legitimacy. I have studied exactly why these humans cling to their lie-based theories in pathetic fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way:  Welcome Seer Travesty!
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be warned that insolence can earn you an irreversible and life-long ban from communicating with Me personally.
> 
> To all : Update ... Seer Travis' Truth TV Episode 5 is now finished production. Will be available on YouTube between 6 hours and 4 days from now. (4:25 server time)
Click to expand...


Your website doesn't represent jack on this board.  In case you missed some truth you're obviously NOT seeing.

I make the rules.

You will NOT advertise your website on this board.  THIS would be one of the aforementioned rules I make.  Let me know if I need to dumb that down further for you.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

California Girl said:
			
		

> She was busy..... there were men to be walked over in her new Prada shoes. Girl's gotta break in new shoes.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6tScphBh14"]In  other words, take a hike![/ame]


----------



## Gatekeeper

I am not sure, as being a newbie in here, but for the "Introduce Yourself" section, is this some kind of new record for replies almost 200? It says a lot about us!


----------



## Gunny

Gatekeeper said:


> I am not sure, as being a newbie in here, but for the "Introduce Yourself" section, is this some kind of new record for replies almost 200? It says a lot about us!



I think it says a lot about someone who starts and "Introduce Yourself" thread with " ...  may I have your attention ...."


----------



## Gatekeeper

Gunny said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure, as being a newbie in here, but for the "Introduce Yourself" section, is this some kind of new record for replies almost 200? It says a lot about us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it says a lot about someone who starts and "Introduce Yourself" thread with " ...  may I have your attention ...."
Click to expand...


 Well damn, That's what hit me at first in the Intro section. Thought that was a bit 'different', I was right.


----------



## Coyote

Seer Travis said:


> Yes, all very sensible and deeply considered replies, I am sure. Meanwhile, while you lot have been wasting your precious time in your finite lives, I have began webcast of Seer Travis; Truth TV Episide 5.



Can we fast forward through the commercials?


----------



## Coyote

Liability said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all very sensible and deeply considered replies, I am sure. Meanwhile, while you lot have been wasting your precious time in your finite lives, I have began webcast of Seer Travis; Truth TV *Episide* 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Advertizing spam, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A webcast?  Really?  Can we like tell people that we KNOW Seer Travis?
> 
> I look forward to each and every *Episide*.
> 
> An Episide (as I put this together) appears to be a lot like an Episode, but he must commit a real murder along the way?
> 
> Or maybe he just thinks he'll KILL in the ratings.
> 
> I wonder how they calculate ratings for webcasts?
> 
> And how does he manage to get Charlie Manson as a guest?
Click to expand...


Shoot...I must have misread it.  I thought it was webcasting an Episode of Twilight Zone....


----------



## Gunny

Coyote said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advertizing spam, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A webcast?  Really?  Can we like tell people that we KNOW Seer Travis?
> 
> I look forward to each and every *Episide*.
> 
> An Episide (as I put this together) appears to be a lot like an Episode, but he must commit a real murder along the way?
> 
> Or maybe he just thinks he'll KILL in the ratings.
> 
> I wonder how they calculate ratings for webcasts?
> 
> And how does he manage to get Charlie Manson as a guest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shoot...I must have misread it.  I thought it was webcasting an Episode of Twilight Zone....
Click to expand...


Nah.  He's just trying to drum business for his freak show.  Probably given terral and christophera stiffies.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Gunny said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> A webcast?  Really?  Can we like tell people that we KNOW Seer Travis?
> 
> I look forward to each and every *Episide*.
> 
> An Episide (as I put this together) appears to be a lot like an Episode, but he must commit a real murder along the way?
> 
> Or maybe he just thinks he'll KILL in the ratings.
> 
> I wonder how they calculate ratings for webcasts?
> 
> And how does he manage to get Charlie Manson as a guest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot...I must have misread it.  I thought it was webcasting an Episode of Twilight Zone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.  He's just trying to drum business for his freak show.  *Probably given terral and christophera stiffies.*
Click to expand...


 shit, there goes another mouthfull of coffee!


----------



## Toro

Liability said:


> Bullshitflinger Travis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way:  Welcome Seer Travesty!
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned that insolence can earn you an irreversible and life-long ban from communicating with Me personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do ya PROMISE, ass-sucker?   Or are you just being a lying douche-puddle?
> 
> * * * *
> 
> I concur with the sentiment that holds that Seersucker Travesty is simply not interesting.
Click to expand...


Hahaha, "life-long ban from communicating with Me personally." Plus, "Me" being capitalized.

Gotta admire his chutzpah!


----------



## Toro

Liability said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis is having an episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse.  It could be an _*episide*_.  That could prove fatal!
Click to expand...


That's when you are murdered by a very bad TV episode, such as any episode of Knight Rider for instance.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seer Travis is having an episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse.  It could be an _*episide*_.  That could prove fatal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's when you are murdered by a very bad TV episode, such as any episode of Knight Rider for instance.
Click to expand...



there is no very bad Knight Rider episode.


----------



## Si modo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYws8biwOYc]YouTube - Spose - I'm Awesome[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Coyote said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advertizing spam, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A webcast?  Really?  Can we like tell people that we KNOW Seer Travis?
> 
> I look forward to each and every *Episide*.
> 
> An Episide (as I put this together) appears to be a lot like an Episode, but he must commit a real murder along the way?
> 
> Or maybe he just thinks he'll KILL in the ratings.
> 
> I wonder how they calculate ratings for webcasts?
> 
> And how does he manage to get Charlie Manson as a guest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shoot...I must have misread it.  I thought it was webcasting an Episode of Twilight Zone....
Click to expand...


"Tales From the Darkside".  "Twilight Zone" was an A attraction.  He's definitely "Plan 9 From Outer Space" material.


----------



## etips

I think I walked into the wrong thread. Twilight Zones, and Web castings woah


----------

